# Seriously? M44 coyote trap in Idaho



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43527617&nid=148

They put cyanide spraying canisters that close to people's houses? Utah DWR uses these too.

Just let us shoot the stupid things. Make it easier to turn them in, who cares where it was shot, what sex, whether it liked new wave or pop music or the other stupid things on the form. Most of all stop requiring an appointment and we'll take care of the problem without putting poison bombs in the great outdoors.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If any state agency in Utah uses these it would be the ADC (a.k.a. government hunters/trappers) not the DWR. The ADC is part of the Dept of Agriculture and whose job it is to keep predators out of livestock.

My understanding is that M44 canisters are prohibited from public land, and that there are minimum acreage guidelines and other restrictions if they are to be used on private lands to minimize danger the public. Still, they are indiscriminate killers of not just the intended target species but any animal or human curious enough to trigger them. There is always the likelihood of collateral damage with its use. IMO they are a bad idea from a by gone era.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had run into these west of Utah Lake about 7 years ago, although a warning was posted on a fence post I still worried about running my dog out there.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Ida-iots


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> My understanding is that M44 canisters are prohibited from public land, and that there are minimum acreage guidelines and other restrictions if they are to be used on private lands to minimize danger the public.


Kevin...you sure about that? I thought they could be used on public but had to be marked(?)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

gdog said:


> Kevin...you sure about that? I thought they could be used on public but had to be marked(?)


No, it's just that it's the only place I've seen the markers. The only ADC warning signs I've encountered here locally were on CMWU's, so I assumed their use was restricted to those areas. After they pull the sheep for the season out go the poison baits. I've seen trap and snare warnings on public land, just not the M44's.

As a houndsman after bear and lion with little control over the direction a race takes me they are a concern. I try to avoid those areas where poison is being used and intervene where I can to keep my dogs out, but there is always the risk.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Just let us shoot the stupid things. Make it easier to turn them in, who cares where it was shot, what sex, whether it liked new wave or pop music or the other stupid things on the form. Most of all stop requiring an appointment and we'll take care of the problem without putting poison bombs in the great outdoors.


Are you only shooting for the bounty?

You can "just shoot the stupid things" right now. Nobody forces you to fill out any form. And nobody forces you to get an appointment. Shoot all you want.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ya know PBH, no one likes a guy with nothing but logical, well thought out arguments against their own half-baked assertions. :-x

I guess I could say that the hoops you have to jump through makes it almost a wash for some people when it comes to going out and plugging a few dogs. For me it kind of complicates the issue. I don't like killing for fun and I feel like if I'm killing coyotes in areas where others do it also, and not turning them in, I'm taking other people's bounties.

Maybe a good solution would be adding extra incentive for areas where they would be inclined to use dangerous traps. After going through some pictures of these things I'm pretty sure I've seen them around, if I was forced to say where I _think_ I've seen them, I would say it was around the Right Fork Hobble Creek - Diamond Fork area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jed -- I wonder if the issue here is not from a game management stand point, but rather from a legislative law maker stand point? I mean, it wasn't the DWR that came up with the bounties, but rather the lawmakers. I guess this is what happens when the legislature forces their own ideas on wildlife management. 

Hey, $50 is $50. When those 'yotes trot carelessly across the boat ramp an Bullfrog (yes, plural. Yes, carelessly. yes. all the time), it's hard to turn a blind eye. Those dogs have life made.

Anyone want to go plunk dogs in the GCNRA? They'd pay for the trip...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> Anyone want to go plunk dogs in the GCNRA? They'd pay for the trip...


Sure, in most case's we only need to be a 1/4 mile away from any structure..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Talking about wild pigs today (I have an odd job) and I got to thinking about this topic. 

Does anyone know if these are used on wild pigs?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sure, in most case's we only need to be a 1/4 mile away from any structure..


There is a lot of "huntable" area down there...


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Those M44 traps sure sound expensive and dangerous and a huge hassle to kill 1 'yote! I'm guessing if that little boy had died, the cost of the whole program would have been swallowed.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is a link to a follow up story on KSL.com. It does say M-44 use on public land in Utah has been against ADC policy since 2006. The BLM prohibits it's use on their land even in Idaho so the incident in Pocatello making news was an illegal set. I'm guessing there are going to be some attorneys driving new BMW's soon....

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43644959&ni...mb-that-killed-dog-a-common-tool-in-utah-west


----------

